# Seig,



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

Congratulations on the new belt.   I just now noticed that it has changed.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Congratulations on the new belt.   I just now noticed that it has changed. *



What new belt???


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What new belt??? *




His MT belt.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *His MT belt. *



Where's mine? How come I don't get one?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

Look to the left...now look again....

If ya still dont see it I only have 1 concu\lusions...You got your eyes zapped by the same Al Quida reject as me.  heh


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Kaith, not to segue, but how _are_ the eyes these days?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

eyes - eh.  If I get enough sleep, and can avoid cigarette smoke, I tend to be ok.

Sadly...I'm averaging 4-5 hrs a day sleep, and my grandfathers been chain burning non stop.... I'm sick of being a non-smoker who reaks like a 3 pack a day twit. >_<  I keep hoping Adolph Bush and his gang of theives will institute a $10/pack federal tax on the things.... would fill the coffers bigtime as the addicts would simply waddle up to the trough and pay for their addiction.

(Sorry..in a bad mood...eyes are sore subject at the moment...both litterally and figuratively.)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Kaith.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

eh... I'm used to it.   Just really runined bikini season for a few years.  heh.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Back on topic, does anyone know how badly Shepherdstown was hit by Isabel?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...not very...the worst thing that happened was our cigarette container blew away in the wind.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

Nope.. nothing bad happened  in Martinsburg/Shepherdstown area,  a couple twigs fell outta the trees,  a gentle rain washed them away, not even a bolt of lightning or rumble of thunder,  though some areas did have their power knocked out including Fuzzy's (Jani)  but they live so far out in the Mountains and the Power company probably has that area last on their repair list.. *sure hope they get showers before Class on Monday *


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **sure hope they get showers before Class on Monday *  *



...you ain't kiddin'....:barf:


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Congratulations on the new belt.   I just now noticed that it has changed. *


Thank you, yours is not that far off.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *What new belt??? *


The one you don't have because you have been a putz and posting and Can-Am instead of over here, traitor.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Where's mine? How come I don't get one? *


asked and answered, traitor.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Back on topic, does anyone know how badly Shepherdstown was hit by Isabel? *


Shepherdstown got a good soaking, unfortunately, all the trash did not float away.  The idiots that run the college shut down for 1 and 1/2 days for no good reason.  The airports cancelled flights for no go reason, and I didn't get to have my seminar.  I'm really unhappy about the whole situation.  Once again, the damned media blew everything so far out of proportion that reality and news had only a passing acquaintance with one another.  
But thank you for asking.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...you ain't kiddin'....:barf: *


otherwise we will just have to soak Alex down.:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep,  6 of us enjoyed the Chinese Buffet and went to see  Underworld,  the weather was great for the Seminar  day,  too bad it was  postponed~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yep,  6 of us enjoyed the Chinese Buffet and went to see  Underworld,  *



Sounds like a fun time. 



> the weather was great for the Seminar  day,  too bad it was  postponed~!



I know.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sounds like a fun time.
> 
> 
> ...



It would of been alot more fun had you been there~!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *It would of been alot more fun had you been there~!!!! *



Aw, thanks


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aw, thanks *



so no possible way to get the friday off at least for the next whenever we can schedule the date?


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Jason!





I'm going to go play Spider Man now.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm going to go play Spider Man now. *



Hmm,
very interesting. I'm somewhat glad I wasn't down there this weekend . I mean if you are like hanging on the ceiling or the walls or something you might scare me.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *so no possible way to get the friday off at least for the next whenever we can schedule the date? *



Not if it's between now and dec 11.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Not if it's between now and dec 11. *



jeez...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hmm,
> very interesting. I'm somewhat glad I wasn't down there this weekend . I mean if you are like hanging on the ceiling or the walls or something you might scare me.:rofl: *



he's over here <------------ playing it on his pc.. heheee.. nothing that kinky around here.. *smirks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not if it's between now and dec 11. *




*growls*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **growls* *



If it makes you feel any better I was doing more than growling.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *If it makes you feel any better I was doing more than growling. *



..eek.   :erg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..eek.   :erg: *



My boss man wasn't too happy and neither was I.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If it makes you feel any better I was doing more than growling. *


 
I can't believe how the week got canned like that..  we didn't have any problems with the storm.. yet it totally messed up everyones plans... 
I was doing more than growling too.. 

Seig took his 2 days off of work ... now he can't get anymore time off either other than what he's got scheduled for Hunting season... so this is just a fine kettle of fish..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

I know, I know.

I was really looking forward to my trip with Rich and doing a lot of training.:asian: as best as I could.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I know, I know.
> 
> I was really looking forward to my trip with Rich and doing a lot of training.:asian: as best as I could. *



so this means we have to wait til March.. :wah:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Back on topic, does anyone know how badly Shepherdstown was hit by Isabel? *




lotsa leaves and stuff from trees...


...but the football hurricane, we lost to....35-7 *sniff*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yep,  6 of us enjoyed the Chinese Buffet and went to see  Underworld,  the weather was great for the Seminar  day,  too bad it was  postponed~! *




*looks down* and i had to be at that PATHETIC excuse for a football game...


at least the crowd likes our show this year *grin*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...but the football hurricane, we lost to....35-7 *sniff* *



and this surprises you...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and this surprises you... *





...umm.....shut up! *poke*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...umm.....shut up! *poke* *



don't make me beat you with an escrima!:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *don't make me beat you with an escrima!:EG: *



*grabs a bottle from under the bed* here boy! *whistles* come get it!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **grabs a bottle from under the bed* here boy! *whistles* come get it! *



ack.....don't wanna know...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack.....don't wanna know... *




probably not. goodness knows what the heck is under my bed!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *probably not. goodness knows what the heck is under my bed! *



...small children....spare body parts....lost socks from eight years ago...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Shepherdstown got a good soaking, unfortunately, all the trash did not float away.  The idiots that run the college shut down for 1 and 1/2 days for no good reason.  The airports cancelled flights for no go reason, and I didn't get to have my seminar.  I'm really unhappy about the whole situation.  Once again, the damned media blew everything so far out of proportion that reality and news had only a passing acquaintance with one another.
> But thank you for asking. *



Well, I'm glad to hear that everyone is well but sorry to hear that, like with SARS and the conferences in Toronto, things were canceled needlessly.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...small children....spare body parts....lost socks from eight years ago... *



*has drawers under my bed.. course it's what is _IN_  those drawers that would make you .. never mind this is a family show


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Well, I'm glad to hear that everyone is well but sorry to hear that, like with SARS and the conferences in Toronto, things were canceled needlessly. *



Amazing how People go to extremes .. granted there are areas just south that were hit hard.. but we were indeed lucky


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...small children....spare body parts....lost socks from eight years ago... *



i can't have lost socks from 8 yrs ago...unless they hitchhiked out here w/ me!

...and my bed at dad's place doesn't have that kinda clearance! ...well, for the body parts at least...


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The one you don't have because you have been a putz and posting and Can-Am instead of over here, traitor. *



I'm not, I'm a mercenary!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm not, I'm a mercenary! *




sooo they have to pay you to post over there ??


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *sooo they have to pay you to post over there ??   *



I'm a moderator over there. I need all the fame I can get!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a moderator over there. I need all the fame I can get! *



:rofl:  Turkey


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a moderator over there. I need all the fame I can get! *




One gets fame for being a moderator there? Wow..   *should I bow or something.. hey wait a sec.. you're the one building a shrine to me.. Let's reverse the bowing


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *One gets fame for being a moderator there? Wow..   *should I bow or something.. hey wait a sec.. you're the one building a shrine to me.. Let's reverse the bowing  *



eh..no bowing in EPAK...dunno about that Tracy...would you know anything about that, Castillo..?...hasn't the Goldendragon talked you over to that side of the Force..?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

We bowed in the EPAK/Tracy/Chinese amalgamation that the Clapps run over in Delaware...but that might be ego talking 


...eh, that was supposed to come off funny, but it didn't...crud.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *eh..no bowing in EPAK...dunno about that Tracy...would you know anything about that, Castillo..?...hasn't the Goldendragon talked you over to that side of the Force..?   *



ahems you.. Ricky is Kenpo Stalking me.. so he can bow down to me... *pokes*
sides.. we used to bow .. back in the Tracy days *G*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *we used to bow .. back in the Tracy days *G* *



...I've blocked those memories from my subconscious...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

There is too bowing in Kenpo..... to this Budda guy.... all I know is, I'm glad I aint Budda....

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *There is too bowing in Kenpo..... to this Budda guy.... all I know is, I'm glad I aint Budda....
> 
> :rofl: *



yeah. .what's with that.. Bowing to Buddah.. Hmmms.. *makes notes..~!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *eh..no bowing in EPAK...dunno about that Tracy...would you know anything about that, Castillo..?...hasn't the Goldendragon talked you over to that side of the Force..?   *



He has tried, the force is not strong with that one.:jediduel:


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahems you.. Ricky is Kenpo Stalking me.. so he can bow down to me... *pokes*
> sides.. we used to bow .. back in the Tracy days *G* *



Not too late to change, young one, the force is strong with you.-vampfeed-


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've blocked those memories from my subconscious... *



Clear your mind, It will come back to you.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *We bowed in the EPAK/Tracy/Chinese amalgamation that the Clapps run over in Delaware...but that might be ego talking
> 
> 
> ...eh, that was supposed to come off funny, but it didn't...crud. *



Another fresh young mind to conquer. Join us, and reap the rewards that await you.:jediduel:


----------



## Seig (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a moderator over there. I need all the fame I can get! *


Traitor


----------



## Seig (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Another fresh young mind to conquer. Join us, and reap the rewards that await you.:jediduel: *


Now you are starting to annoy me.  Do not incur my wrath....:jedi1:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Another fresh young mind to conquer. Join us, and reap the rewards that await you.:jediduel: *




Sorry, I'll keep with EPAK now...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not too late to change, young one, the force is strong with you.-vampfeed- *



*getting all happy at 'Young one'  *G*

Ricky... tsk tsk.. you know better... *gets out my whip*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **getting all happy at 'Young one'  *G*
> 
> Ricky... tsk tsk.. you know better... *gets out my whip* *



OUCH!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *OUCH! *



oh take it like a Man   you know you secretly enjoyed that


----------

